# Transporting embies from abroad?



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi everyone,
My new NHS consultant today suggested we transport our frozen embies over here to the UK from Greece to do a fully monitored FET cycle. We have 2 frozen blasts.

Apparently he knew of a couple at his last job who'd transported embies from Australia, with them on the flight in a special container and they needed special paperwork but it was possible.

Anyone any ideas on the feasability of this?

Thanks for any ideas,
Giggly
xx


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

Hi Giggles
I think that if there are any donor issues then you have to get a licence from the HFEA and they would want details of the donor in order to comply with the changes in anonymity - I think the foreign donors have to relinquish anonymity if the embies come into and are used in the UK
I think there has been some previous discussion somewhere and that is why it is difficult to import sperm e.g. from  Denmark into the UK as there is a conflict in anonymity laws.
Try a site  search on importing sperm, eggs or embryos

Jo


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Jo, 
Thanks for that. I did ask before about shipping sperm and in the end DH did a day trip, but I think you might be right about the donor issues. I really don't think my clinic would allow their donor's anonymity to be relinquished just for HFEA guidelines.
Nor do I think they should, personally. I don't think my consultant can have thought of the fact that these were donor egg embryos and the implications of it.

Oh well, back to Greece it is then!

Hope you're doing ok, must be close for your time to pop, hun! Looking forward to hearing your happy news and that you're all safe and doing well. xxx

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Giggly - I had asked my clinic in Chania the same thing, and they said that Greek law doesn't allow them to do this.

Good luck when you go back - I have heard very good reports on the clinic you used

Love Lesley xxx


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Giggles, 
It seems then that you can't bring 'em over, but just a thought that you can get the lovely UK consultant to be as involved as possible, ie all your scans / blood tests etc done by his unit.  Will that be possible ?
BB xx


----------

